# What is the special requirements for a dental office



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Health care facilities*

art. 517.

Scope:The provisions of this article shall apply to electrical construction and installation criteria in health care facilities that provide services to human beings.

'bout sums it up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, keep the article 517 requirements in mind for the exam rooms... that means a lot of HCFC cable. Other than that, it's pretty straightforward... just a regular office. 

Check wall finish thicknesses! Depending on the type of x-ray equipment they are using, sometimes they'll do a double layer of 5/8 drywall to get the "lead equivalent" they need.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Also keep in mind that if nitrous oxide is being used in the patient care areas then you would need to have a battery powered emergency lighting unit in the patient care area as well as hospital grade receptacles.

Check out 517.61(C)(2) and 517.63(A).

Chris


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*So I have to ask....*

Why are veterinarian offices not covered?

Isn't it (code) all about safety!? Much,if not all of the same equipment is used.

I digress, Sorry.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

keep in mind the listing of the equipment.
I've been coming across alot of dental chairs , panaramic xrays, and air compressors that are not listed. The dentists are buying the stuff straight from china as it costs less, that is until they are required to get it all listed/certified.

Keep in mind that if the light switches for the patient care areas are in the patient care area, the circuit must be wired with HCFC.

Another issue I've been finding is that the dentists want to hang flat screen tvs for the patient to watch. The issue is the low voltage guys almost always run non plenum rated cables through the plenum ceilings, for the tvs.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

For a while we did nothing but dental offices. Miles and Miles of Hospital Grade Cable. In my opinion they were "over circuited". Dedicated runs for everything. I can remember pulling several home runs to one chair when a single 20 amp circuit would have sufficed.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> Another issue I've been finding is that the dentists want to hang flat screen tvs for the patient to watch. The issue is the low voltage guys almost always run non plenum rated cables through the plenum ceilings, for the tvs.


I have worked in a ton of medical offices. Some done legally, some not. The only time I have ever seen a plenum ceiling was in a hospital, never a medical office. And I remember it vividly. OB/GYN. Was up in the lid and able to see into rooms through the returns, and it was not as nice as I thought it would be.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I have worked in a ton of medical offices. Some done legally, some not. The only time I have ever seen a plenum ceiling was in a hospital, never a medical office. And I remember it vividly. OB/GYN. Was up in the lid and able to see into rooms through the returns, and it was not as nice as I thought it would be.


OB/GYN...Does that mean, Oh Boy, Going In?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> OB/GYN...Does that mean, Oh Boy, Going In?


Not sure if you're serious or not, being from Kentucky, and all. OB/GYN = weewah doctor.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I got thru the rough in ok. Just have to add some more exit lights. All I had to have was one 20 A feed to the chair and the "chair people" will handle the disconnect ( recepticle and all the chair equipment plugs in) Also I have to get documintation on the x ray machine. Those people said verbally that the contractor only needed one layer of 5/8 drywall for the radiation and inspector needs that in writing. I didn't have the window sinage recepticles in yet but insp never caught that one.:whistling2: No anistesia ( need spelling police ) is used here so that helped. Ran lots of low voltage wire but don't have to do anything else with that


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

den said:


> All I had to have was one 20 A feed to the chair


What wiring method did you use?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> OB/GYN...Does that mean, Oh Boy, Going In?


NO it means : Oh Boy Got You Now !

As far as plenum ceilings, they are very popular around here. The buildings are put up as a base building (shell). Then they get built out as the tennents sign the leases. The engineers go for the plenum as it is cheaper. 
about once or twice a month I find a contractor that has installed non plenum rated low voltage cables. The last job i turned down for this, was done by comcast cable. They had to repull everything and get a permit.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> NO it means : Oh Boy Got You Now !


 Girl goes to the dentist. She is very nervous. As she sits down in the chair, she says; I am so scared, I think I would rather have a baby, than have a tooth pulled. The dentist replies: Make up your mind, I'll have to readjust the chair.


It's an old Joke, but it's still funny.:laughing::laughing:


----------

